# Living in Alma Verse, Lagos



## djohnmarlowm (May 18, 2014)

Hi
Does anyone live full time in Alma Verde, Lagos?
If I'd be grateful for an open view on the pros and cons
thanks
John

Sorry for misspell in title


----------

